#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  waargebeurde verhaal!!!

## ahnin

Ik wil dit verhaal even met jullie delen.
Ik heb het al ierder eenkeer op maroc gezet maar op een of ander manier is het niet op eht sid terecht gekomen.
een kind zonder ouders.
waargebeurt verhaal.

Toen ik 1jaar oud was zijn mijn ouders om het leven gekomen,door een gas ontploffing.
Mijn oom heeft mij groot gebarcht,maar vraag me niet HOE!!!
Ik groeide tussen mijn neefjes en nichjes die toen voor mij zusjes waren.Ik werd vaak geslagen en mis handeld waar ik toen niks van had begrijpen als ik zag hoe mijn ander broerjes werden behandelt.
ze gingen naar school in marokko en ik achter de schaapjes....een herder dus.
Op een dag moesten we naar nederland komen,en ja hoor in nederland mag ik ook naar school.
Ik moest van mijn oom die toen mijn vader was auto monteur worden hahaha dacht ik bij me zelf maar goed de jaren gingen snel voorbij mijn broertjes gingen mavo havo en ga zo door,maar ik inderdaat lts.
op mijn 17 was al een auto monteur en voor hem hoefde ik niet meer verder het is genoeg vond hij.
Ik moet gauw aan de slag omdat hij geld nodig heeft voor het bouweb van een huis in marokko...wat een gedachten he???maar ik moest wel ik had geen keus.
Ik heb een baan gekrijgen bij autodomstad in utrecht en daar heb ik jaartjes gewerkt.....daar heeft mijn oom die pa was goed van geprofeteerd.ik krijg 10 gulden in de week dat was meer dan genoeg voor mij zei het huis moet groot en mooi worden.
Op een dag moest ik naar de moske om een paar mensen naar huis te halen die hij had uit genodigt.toen ik binnen kwam in de moske ging ik bidden en naast me zat een oude man met een witte baard.slaam zei hij ek antwoorde wa3aikom salaam.Hij vroeg me ben jij niet de zon van die en die,ik zei ja hij keek me aan en hij vroeg mij weet je nu wel wie je ouders waren of nog niet??? ik keekte hem heel boos aan en zei pardon 
wat bedoel je nou???hij glim lachte en zei mashallah dat ze jou nu nog niet de waarheid hebben vertelt begrijp ik niet dat is alles wat die man zei en hij ging weg.vervolgens heb ik die mensen naar ons huis gebracht en ging heel snel naar boven ik wist niet wat met mij aan de hand was ik krijg het benouwd en zweten ik lk lag op bed en ma riep mij je moet komen maar ik ben niet gegaan en in eens kwam hij naar boven en hij sloeg mij ik zag echt steren gewoon,naar beneden jij wie moet het eten geven aan die mensen je moeder???Ik snel naar beneden en deed wat hij vroeg.
Toen iedereen naar huis ging,werd ik ziek en smeekte om een glas water maar niemand deed het gewoon,ik hoorde ze zeggen dat doet hij expres zo dat hij maandag niet gaat werken.maar toen wist ik dat die man gelijk heeft als ze mijn echte ouders waren dan had ik tenminste een glas water!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

nou ik heb jou verhaal gelezen, en ik moet zeggen het heeft me wel geraakt, maar wat ik nog wou vragen, heb je het echt meegemaakt ?? 
dikke SMAKKERS Ikram xxxxxx

----------


## aichia

ZOOOOOOOOOO HOE BEDOEL JE IK HEB EEN KXX JEUGD GEHAD JEWOOOO ZO ERG IK STOND VERSTELD TOEN IK HET LAS WHOLLAH IK LEEF NET JE MEEEEE 


BROEDER



BESLAMA AICHIA

----------


## sneeuwitje

Beste broeder ahnin,

Wat je allemaal mee hebt gemaakt is niet fantsoenlijk geweest en natuurlijk niet goed voor je geestelijke gezondheid. Ze hadden jouw beter moeten behandelen en de waarheid moeten spreken. Het is wel goed dat de oude man jouw op de hoogte hebt gebracht, want anders had je misschien nooit achter kunnen komen.

Ik vindt het heel erg wat er allemaal met je is gebeurd ze hebben van je geld geprofiteerd, mishandeld en nog eens dat je geen keus mocht maken wat je graag wilde worden of een opleiding volgen.

Ik hoop wel dat je in de toekomst heeeel gelukkig wordt allaham doelilah, en dat je een normale leven kan leiden.

vertrouw in Allah,

groeten van sneeuwitje

----------

